# painting a fiber glass boat



## fourwinds1 (Aug 11, 2009)

my buddy is trying to paint his fiberglass boat for the first time and has a gel coat. What are the steps to take to put a new type of paint on there and if needed the sanding process.

Thanks


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i went to iboats.com and they were helpful....my boat didnt need anything special but a lite buff/600 grit and paint...from my unnderstanding is if the gel coat is good dont remove it...also did some youtube on it...


----------

